# primos power dogg



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

does anyone own a power dogg? i have been trying to get my hands on one but every place i go they are back ordered. lock stock and barrel in nebraska told me that as soon as the truth 5 came out they sold like hot cakes.

im wondering how good they are as far as volume and if there is acutally enough sounds on it to get by.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

i've had good luck with primos calls if its as good as the others I've used itll be good


----------



## hunter1 (Nov 29, 2007)

I got one and it seems to work really well, good volume/ sounds for the money, pretty light and build solid. The sounds produced by randy anderson on the power dogg sound awesome!!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It doesn't look like too bad of a caller.


----------



## deuce119 (Dec 15, 2006)

I had seen them online too but couldn't find any site that was sold out. I saw the ganger mountain ad in fargo the day after thanksgiving and they had them there for a hundred bucks. I immediatly got in my truck and braved the crowds of shoppers. There was about five left when i go there. I haven't been out to use it yet but i have annoyed the heck out of my wife with it. It sounds pretty good, you can't ask for anything more than Randy Anderson calling for you.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Can't wait to see the picture of your first kill with the Powerdogg!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

saw a few on ebay a little while back


----------



## sniper81 (Oct 17, 2006)

i ordered one from cabellas 2day it was on sale 149.99 backorder till the 20th those who have about how far can u put it out till the remote don't work couple other sites people who have them say u can only put it out about 40yds any info would be great


----------



## deuce119 (Dec 15, 2006)

I had mine out over christmas and couldnt get the remote to work at all. Finally had to get up and go get it so i could use it. I just went back to mouth calls after that. I think it might have been too cold because it works in my house.


----------



## Elk Brass (Jan 9, 2009)

I was wandering in anybody could give me some hints on howling for yotes now that they are starting to pair up. :sniper:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I looked at the primos website and I'm not too impressed, honestly. It looked like it wouldn't be half bad, but it also said it won't work when the temps drop below -4 and since I hunt at night it won't work for 9 out of 10 of my sets...


----------



## flintlocks4ever (Dec 20, 2008)

I just picked up the power dog have not tried it yet but do plan on useing it this weekend will let you know but for sound wise it puts out pretty good sound. but I wouldn't just use the ecall I would throw in some handcalls as well.


----------



## dinny (Jul 18, 2008)

I have used the powerdogg twice last week. It sure does call in crows using the crow frenzy sound. I have issues with it's volume. On 5 of 5 it still is relatively quiet. I could barely hear it with a 5-10mph wind. The remote is definitely sensitive. You absolutely have to have a line-of-sight on the caller for the remote to work. I laid the caller down in a drainage ditch that was 12" lower than the rest of the field and it wouldn't work. I walked back out and placed it on the level ground(1 yard closer) and it worked fine. I plan on trying it again later this weekend. I will report any new findings.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Elk Brass said:


> I was wandering in anybody could give me some hints on howling for yotes now that they are starting to pair up. :sniper:


There is a post that's a sticky that has information about howling.


----------

